#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Δικαίωμα χορήγησης από δημόσιες υπηρεσίες μελετών τρίτων

## Xάρης

Με αφορμή αίτημά μου να λάβω από την τεχνική υπηρεσία του δήμου στον οποίο διαμένω, αντίγραφο της γεωτεχνικής μελέτης δημοσίου κτηρίου για βιβλιογραφική αναφορά στις μελέτες μου και αρνητική απάντηση που έλαβα, θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους χρήστες του φόρουμ.

Προσέφυγα στον *Συνήγορο του Πολίτη* ο οποίος δικαίωσε τον Δήμο και την απόφασή του. 

Το σκεπτικό εν περιλήψει ήταν το εξής:
Η μελέτη αποτελεί *ιδιωτικό* και όχι δημόσιο έγγραφο παρόλο που αφορά δημόσιο κτήριο (βλ. §2 άρθρου 5 του Κώδικα Διοικητικής Διαδικασίας).
Συνεπώς, για να χορηγηθεί πρέπει ο αιτών να τεκμηριώνει *ειδικό έννομο συμφέρον που εκκρεμεί στη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία ή έχει διεκπεραιωθεί απ' αυτή*.

Επιπλέον, υφίστανται πνευματικά δικαιώματα βάσει των οποίων ο δημιουργός έχει το αποκλειστικό και απόλυτο δικαίωμα για την εκμετάλλευση του έργου του (βλ. άρθρα 1, 3, 4 του Ν.2121/1993)
Όμως, επιτρέπεται η χρησιμοποίηση του εγγράφου *σε δικαστική ή διοικητική διαδικασία* χωρίς άδεια του δημιουργού και χωρίς να του δώσουμε αμοιβή για την αναπαραγωγή του έργου του (βλ. Γνωμ. ΝΣΚ 751/2001).

Έτσι, εξαιτίας του λόγου που επικαλέσθηκα (επιστημονική ιδιότητα και μελλοντική χρήση της μελέτης ως βιβλιογραφικής παραπομπής) και όχι για συγκεκριμένη διοικητική ή δικαστική διαδικασία, ορθώς υπήρξε απόρριψη από το Δήμο του αιτήματός μου.

*Συμπέρασμα:*

Ναι, υπό προϋποθέσεις (βλ. παραπάνω) μπορούμε να λάβουμε αντίγραφα μελετών συναδέλφων απ' τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στις οποίες φυλάσσονται (πολεοδομίες, τεχνικές υπηρεσίες δήμων κ.λπ.)Αν τυχόν δώσουν μελέτη μας σε τρίτο που δεν έχει κατοχυρώσει ειδικό έννομο συμφέρον, τότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε αγωγή στην υπηρεσία που χορήγησε το αντίγραφο.Αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε αντίγραφο της μελέτης πρέπει, όπως προτείνει και ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη, να απευθυνθούμε στον συντάκτη-μελετητή ζητώντας τη συγκατάθεσή του (έγγραφη προφανώς) και με τη δέσμευσή μας να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε μόνο για τον σκοπό που επικαλούμαστε.Αν μας δώσει η υπηρεσία αντίγραφο, αν και δεν το δικαιούμαστε, θα πρέπει να είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι και να μην το πούμε ούτε στον Παπά! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

